# Chart on Covenant Theology



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 28, 2005)

I made a simple, very basic chart on Covenant Theology. I'm curious what you all think about it: http://www.dominionandglory.org/chartofcovenants.html


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks good Gabe.

Why the CON and not just call it what everyone else does?

[Edited on 6-28-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## blhowes (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice job. 

Just one suggestion/comment. In my browser, its very difficult to read the phrase "Covenant of Grace" at the bottom because of the dark blue against the black background. You might consider using a lighter color for the phrase so it stands out better.

Just curious. What program did you use to make the poster? I like the effects you used on the symbols.

Bob

[Edited on 6-28-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Looks good Gabe.
> 
> Why the CON and not just call it what everyone else does?
> ...


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice chart, Gabe! Very pleasing to the eye!!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm just paying tribute to my fellow Italian brother in Christ, ol' Francis T. 

I made it with Adobe Illustrator CS.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2005)

you couldn't make a parody chart of dispensationalism could you?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> you couldn't make a parody chart of dispensationalism could you?



I don't think my Mac would allow such nonsense to occur


----------



## Preach (Jul 1, 2005)

Gabe, I may have missed it. Was the Noahic covenant on the chart?


----------



## Tirian (Jul 2, 2005)

Gabe,

You've supplied scriptural references for most of what you have presented. I'd like to see you add the scriptural references that define the Covenant of Redemption to be consistent across your chart.

Should the death and resurrection of Christ sit on left or midway through the new covenant? Also, perhaps you could consider depicting the final fulfilment of the convenant - eternal glorification or eternal damnation....

Good stuff,

Matt


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 3, 2005)

You use a Mac, Gabriel ? What kind ?

and the chart looks good. 

[Edited on 7-3-2005 by OS_X]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 3, 2005)

"mac" as in MacArthur!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> You use a Mac, Gabriel ? What kind ?



I have a 15" aluminum PowerBook G4.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks very good. Nice work!


----------

